# RIP Grady



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

The doctor had hope for you. You were malnourished weighing in at only 4.8 pounds, clearly 4-5 lbs under weight. You had some digestive issues. Your kidney’s and liver were functioning ok, borderline, but ok, borderline anemic, but nothing good nutrition couldn’t reverse, so we thought. We believe you had Cerebella Hyperplasia, your balance and coordination was off, you couldn’t fold your front legs, the way they should, you often stumbled when you walked, and would fall on your side. Your back legs were awkward. You were a very special little boy. I regret that I did not take more pictures of you. I was only waiting, so new pictures could reflect improvement. You didn’t play, you didn’t purr, but you loved having your little belly rubbed, your chin rubbed. 

I've been near collapse. Losing you took me to a new place I didn't know I could succumb to. The morning after your loss, I was weak, tired, nauseous from exhaustion of trying so hard to help you little one, and the loss in the end pushed me hard. I nearly collapsed in the kitchen and in the living room sitting on the couch staring out the window that morning. Every ounce of strength I had vanished, and hope which had been my constant through the last 2 weeks left me that morning. 

I've witnessed neglect and lack of compassion in the sadness of your eyes. I suffered your pain with hope your life held meaning.
I've learned humiliation and failure, and felt the whole of death as you died quietly in my arms and my only consolation for you was a quiet goodbye and a piece of my heart to take with you. The hurt of the things I see, cuts deep to the core of who I am breaks me. 
I've witnessed the cruelty imposed on homeless animals and feral
Cats, But you Grady, found your way to me, and through all my years of helping the lost, you are the only one that had such deep sadness in your eyes that will continue to haunt me for all my days.

I hope you know how much you were loved in your short time with me, as you took a piece of my heart with you when you left this earth.

RIP Grady


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh, Tammy--I am SO sorry. I have tears in my eyes because I was just thinking about Grady last night when walking Rafi but was afraid to ask how he was doing. 

Please know that he DID know love in those 2 weeks you had together. You are not responsible for others actions, only your own. And your actions have given love and hope to so many animals over the years. 

Please take good care of yourself. I am going to go give Cleo a kiss now in honor of Grady.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Grady
he knew he was loved even if it was for a short period.
I can't stop crying, you are and angel


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry Tammy.

Joanne


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you for loving him and giving him a chance to know love. 
RIP Grady


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Tammy. Oh Grady. Sometimes, tired souls have a way of finding each other, reaching out, and nourishing each other. It shouldn't make sense, but it does. Love is born and blossoms where you never think it could or would.

Grady imprinted himself on your heart. You need no additional photos. You'll never forget what his heart looked like. 

There's a kitty running in heaven, playing with puffy balls of clouds....telling the angels he already met one of their kind on earth.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. you have made us feel what you and Grady were going through even though we didn't. My prayers are out to you


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Grady was surely helped in being with you and received all you could give- a little creature passing on his way to a better place. He found a forever friend in you. I pray the goodness you gave will return to you as peace and a sense of accomplishing what he needed at the end. Bless you Tammy for loving him and knowing he is not forgotten. I am sorry for your pain at his loss.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Tammy, there was a reason he found his way to you. I know how heartbroken you are and I'm so sorry you couldn't heal him. But my big comfort is knowing that Grady saw more love and compassion with you in those weeks than he'd ever seen in his short life.

As you know, my little Lucy is a CH kitty. She can be a little stinker - hissing and spitting and not wanting to be held. She's a little thing too - only 6.5 lbs. But there is something about them that is very special. I've had her the least amount of time, but she has taken a large chunk of my heart too, so I know how you're feeling...


Loved this, 3K9Mom...and so true...



> Quote:There's a kitty running in heaven, playing with puffy balls of clouds....telling the angels he already met one of their kind on earth.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Tammy.....my heart is breaking. I know how hard you try. You DO make a difference. You bring hope when there is none. You bring comfort when there is hurt. And now you carry his pain deep in your heart simply for being his angel. There will be none like him, nor will there be any like you.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Tammy, you know we share the same love of felines.







I was captivated by your sincere emotions and you expressed them so eloquently. Grady was truly a lucky soul to have you in his life. 
Life is not measured by the number of breaths you take, but by the number of moments that take your breath away. RIP Grady.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Tammy, My heart goes out to you. You are always there to comfort the misfortunate and Grady found his way to you. The last of his life was knowing that there is love. And being loved, and I'm sure he loved you also.
You are not alone in greiving for his passing, we are all here with you.
Rest in peace sweet Grady.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh Tammy. Some times there is an animal that comes into our lives that really touch our hearts. Grady was your special cat. I am sorry for your pain and I am sure that Grady was happy that he found you even for a short time. A short time was better than no time.

RIP Grady.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you, Tammy, for giving Grady a taste of the life he deserved instead of the life he was leading. Your tribute is very moving and it is heartbreaking to read. Please take care of yourself and have no regrets for your part in his life - it was the best part.


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

RIP


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

So sorry Tammy.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Grady's suffering is over now. Thank you for showing him what love means.

R.I.P. Grady


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone, for all the very kind words.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

Dear friend,

To you, this message I ask the helpers to send.

You loved me and cared for me,

my broken parts you tried to mend.

Our nature is to roam,

we have no permanent place to call home.

We live on the street,

and in abandoned places.

Sometimes we meet

people who look past the scars on our faces,

into our eyes and our souls.

If I could speak to you, I'd say

thanks for your love.

I like it here, but I can't stay.

Don't take my leaving 

as a sign of failure on your part;

please don't be sad and grieving.

You've given me the best gift: your heart.

Love like yours I'll never again know.

but it's time for me to move on.

I have another adventure and must go.

I'm not one to say goodbye,

so don't lock the door,

because I might return

to see you once more.

While I'm away, continue to care for my pals,

the toms and the gals

that have accepted you and trust you,

who unlike me, aren't called away.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh Elsie,
That is beautiful. Thank you so very much. {{hugs}}


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh dear......... Was hoping it was a bad dream.


Poor Grady! You did your very best for him and he thanks you for it. 


(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you.
RIP Grady.


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: crabbyTammy, My heart goes out to you. You are always there to comfort the misfortunate and Grady found his way to you. The last of his life was knowing that there is love. And being loved, and I'm sure he loved you also.
> You are not alone in greiving for his passing, we are all here with you.
> Rest in peace sweet Grady.


Cannot say it better ... came looking for an update on Grady as haven't been around much, in a way I'm glad his suffering is over. But he was not alone, he was cared for and loved, that is not hopeless, that is hope given - to all of us. Hugs to you ...


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for being so kind to these kitty's, you hold a special place in their hearts.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Tammy, I am so sorry to hear about Grady. I am thankful he got to spend two weeks with one of the best "cat people". I can only imagine how beautiful he was in his healthier days. He can now rest in peace and be that beautiful, healthy boy again.

I'm sorry!
Robbie


----------

